# Ride Along to 10% - A Journal



## horico

Evening

Here's something a bit different and I'm hoping this will not only help myself but also others getting in on the thread and discussing things. The first post will be a bit of an epic but it's got to start somewhere! At any time, if there's anything anyone wants to ask, feel free - that's the point really.

Bit of background on me.

36 in April, played rugby til 23ish before a shoulder dislocation. Got into the gym a couple of years later but dislocated the same shoulder. This meant a shoulder op and years of correcting imbalances across my shoulders and all associated muscles. I've been training regularly, not so regularly for 6-8 years with some progress, some setbacks and all in between. I've gone from fully embracing the full on 'bro' style to learning a few things on the way.

At the very start, I was 252lbs and now sit at 204lbs and approx 20-21% body fat (l63lb lean mass). My target is to reach 10% bodyfat at 188lbs (170lb lean mass) over 6-8 months. This is planned to be the most concerted effort to hit that goal I've put in. There are lots of mini goals attached but the above is the headline one.

I've been doing a upper/lower split routine since October, training lower on Tues and Sat, Upper on Weds and Sun. My aim is cardio on Monday and Thursday with Fridays off. Lower workout is similar to the below and followed by Abs / Obliques etc.

Tuesdays:
Back Squats 
Lunges 
Hip Thrusts
Standing Calf Raises
Seated Calf Raises
Seated Leg Curl
Hyperextensions

Saturdays:
Front Squats
Deadlifts
Step Ups
Unilateral Leg Press
Standing Claf Raises
Seated Calf Raises
Seated Leg Curls

Abs / Obliques:
Machine Crunches
Hanglig Leg Raise
Cable Woodchop
Cable Side Bends

Weds/Sun:
Bent over dumbell rows
Wide pronated lat pulldown
Dumbell shrugs
Barbell Bench Press
Overhead dumbell press
Cable lateral raises
cable rear delt row
decline close grip bench press
Overhead tricep extension
Isolateral cable curl
Cable external rotations

Each session is preceeded by an active warmup and followed by stretching of the worked muscles. Stretches held for 20 seconds each time.

Apologies for the gratuitous mirror shot, you'll see my face in other shots but these are just ridiculous! This one is pretty recent so a good point of reference.



Anyway, back to the intro...

The first thing I've been working on is my form which is all important. I've neglected the big lifts over the years due to back, knee and shoulder issues and not putting the time in to laying down the movement patterns in my CNS. I decided that had to change and one example is my squat. The picture below shows my squat depth in October 2014, Dec 14 and in Jan 15. I haven't done this alone - my coach has given me great advice on mobility work for my hips and lower back, all but eliminating butt wink. My bar path is still slightly forward but stability is awesome compared to the start. I really struggle with left ankle mobility but again, I'm working on it.



Here is a recent video of my squat form. I'm still not going for massive weights and will only do this once I'm 100% happy with my form and setup so no training to failure regularly on the big lifts. Regardless of the submaximal training, the weight is going up as I adapt to the movements.






This is a recent bench video - I think it was 80kg on the bar. I've literally only just started these again as I've always used dumbells due to the shoulder issues. Unfortunately, the dumbells stop at 36kgs so there's not much scope to progress from there. You can clearly see I can drastically improve my setup and bar path but for session 2, it wasn't too bad. In my last session I moved up to 100kg to try it out. The bar is at least hitting my chest at the bottom!






My least favourite movement to be strict on is the deadlift. My lower back needs some more control to stop rounding but it's far better than before and the weight is going up. You'll also see the double movement at the start of the lift in this video which i'm working on removing. I've always dabbled with the deadlift but not strictly so reprogramming has been tricky. This weekend I'll be working o externally rotating my shoulders / upper arms to pull my shoulders back and tighten it.






Also - best deadlift tip alert - silly face and random socks..



One thing I haven't mentioned is nutrition. I'm an IIFYM man and try to have a practical and up to date view on food etc as possible. If you've seen my other posts on this section, you'll get the drift... My current macros are 196g protein, 196g Carbs and 75g Fat (2239 Cals/day). I don't really use any supplements (whey isn't a supplement in my book) but have just restarted with creatine and will aim to dose various other proven supplements when I get round to re-stocking them. Fortunately, I have some MyPre from MyProtein which has most of them in, albeit with a big hit of caffeine so don't use it later in the day despite my tolerance to it!

Well that's it for now, I could go on for ages but if you've made it this far - well done! I hope you find it interesting but any comments are welcome.

Cheers

Matt :thumb:


----------



## horico

Entry for today:

Weight: 202.5lb (always weigh first thing in the morning)
Macros: 213p/165c/73f = 2169cal

Worked out between 1930-2130hrs, lower session as follows:

Active warmup/mobility routine, followed by:
Back Squats:
Warmup 50 x 8, working sets 80x7, 80x7, 90x5, 100x3, 110x1, 110x1, 110x1, 115x1, 90x3(pause reps at the bottom)
Lunges: 40x10, 50x10
Hip Thrusts: 70x16, 70x16 (I did 140x10x2 on sun and my glutes are still sore so repped these out)
Standing Calf Raises: 150x10, 200x10, 200x8
Seated Calf Raises: 80x10, 80x10
Seated leg curl: 113x6 (full stack), 100x8, 100x7

I missed the abs work due to running late as the gym was busy and I overran on the squats so will do this on my upper tomorrow (unless the Mrs pops tonight, she's preggers and a week overdue!)

Full stretches and foam roller work completed at the end.

Summary: A good workout today, despite the very sore glutes - I got good engagement in the squats and every rep, even the singles were deep in the hole. 

I know it's early days but I'm hoping to keep this up - any comments and encouragement would be appreciated. If you're on a similar journey, please share too.

Matt


----------



## horico

Best update this (incase anyone reads it!)

The 29th was a planned upper day but the small matter of becoming a dad and 36hrs without sleep scuppered that!

Meet Sophie....










Anyway, said event put paid to any planning, food or training with visitors coming round and the chaos that comes with such things... I did manage to update myfitnesspal though. Entries were as follows:

29th - 160p/284c/99f = 2667cal - ?lb
30th - 202p/241c/70f = 2402cal - ?lb
31st - 156p/405c/120f = 3324cal - 204lb
1st - 161p/260c/88f = 2476cal - 206.2lb

Weight increase likely due to carbing back up and extra water weight. I find that any sustained period under 200ish g/carbs per day and I lose water steadily.

Workout today was upper, managed to get time to go. Overriding feeling was of being knackered. Poor nutrition and no sleep didn't help. These are the lifts:

Flat barbell bench: wu 50x8, 60x8, 80x8, 90x5, 100x2, 105x1, 105x1, 60x18
Pendlay rows: 60x12, 70x8, 70x8
lat pull down: 59x10, 59x8, 52x8
Barbell shrugs: 70x8, 90x10
OH dumbbell press: 18x10, 20x8
Cable lateral raise: 22.8x10x8x7
Cable rear felt row: 122.4x10x9
Close grip bench press: 70x7x7
Cable external rotation: 13.6x15, 4.5x16

Glad it was done at the end to be honest, strength just wasn't there today but all will be better when some sleep is had!


----------



## Bod42

This will be a really interesting read and look forward to following it.

Congrats on fatherhood. 

And Im liking the squat form, good to see people putting in the work to accomplish proper form. Would you mind elaborating on what stretches you did to rid the butt wink?


----------



## horico

Bod42 said:


> This will be a really interesting read and look forward to following it.
> 
> Congrats on fatherhood.
> 
> And Im liking the squat form, good to see people putting in the work to accomplish proper form. Would you mind elaborating on what stretches you did to rid the butt wink?


Cheers buddy.

Stretches wise, at the end of every lower workout are as follows:

Hip external rotator and back extensor
Hip flexors
Quads
Hamstrings
Calves
Lower back

The I foam roll my legs and back.

Before each workout, I do some mobility work based on body parts to be trained, using these as a guide:

Upper: 



Lower: 




Then for lower, I foam roll my back before lifting and loosen my back with a few second hip external rotator stretches -both of these normally encourage some clicks and make me feel more mobile. I have a slightly rotated hip and really bad left ankle mobility but it has improved.

The above, and time under the bar has helped my CNS get more efficient at the movements. For instance, on the squat, Ive spent a lot of time on reps rather than weight, with a pause at the bottom before pushing off with my heels (the ideal is to use the heel/mid foot) but this helped my form up to now and I've moved more towards the mid foot now.

Matt


----------



## horico

2nd feb - no workout - macros were 242p, 152c, 116f = 2620cal, weight 206lbs
3rd feb - lower workout - macros were 243p, 155c, 76p = 2276cal, weight 204.4lbs

Lifts:
Back squat: 60x5, 60x3 paused, 60x5, 80x5, 100x2, 60x7
Lunges: 40x10, 42.5x10
Hip thrust: 90x10, 140x10
Standing calf raises: 150x10, 200x10, 220x10
Seated calf raises: 80x10, 80x10
Seated leg curls: 100x10, 100x8, 100x5

Absolutely knackered all the way through, hips were tight despite warming up thoroughly. The plan to ramp up the squat weight for a few singles was abandoned sharpish. Happy with a PR on the hip thrusts and standing calf raises though. Hopefully once we get more sleep with little Sophie the Gym work will come back strong.


----------



## Bod42

Horico, how are you going to measure or keep track of your BF%?


----------



## horico

Bod42 said:


> Horico, how are you going to measure or keep track of your BF%?


I've got some skin fold Calipers which I use. No way will be 100% perfect but a good idea will do.


----------



## Mattwilko92

Looks like your on the right track. Just watched your deadlift vid and Your back needs to be loads straighter not only when your lifting but your general posture i.e when you grab the bar.

My deadlift technique was crap and i wasnt progressing until my PT gave me some guidance to sort it out.

http://starfactoryfitness.com/wp-co...technique-rounding-the-back-neutral-spine.jpg


----------



## horico

Mattwilko92 said:


> Looks like your on the right tack. Just watched your deadlift vid and Your back needs to be loads straighter not only when your lifting but your general posture i.e when you grab the bar.
> 
> My deadlift technique was crap and i wasnt progressing until my PT gave me some guidance to sort it out.
> 
> http://starfactoryfitness.com/wp-co...technique-rounding-the-back-neutral-spine.jpg


Thanks for the advice dude.

You're right and it's what Ive touched on above. I've been deadlifting just once a week up to now but think I may as well increase the volume to reprogram faster. The first issue is the hips rising first - the video below explains it well. If I can remove that, I can move on to the back angle as my hips will be in the right place to start with at the beginning of the lift.


----------



## horico

4th Feb 220p, 138c, 68f = 2044cals
5th Feb 217p, 211c, 70f = 2342cals
6th Feb 200p, 171c, 69f = 2105cals

Upper workout today as follows:

Barbell bench: 70x5, 90x5, 100x6, 90x5, 70x10
Pendlay Rows: 70x10x3 (see vid)
Wide grip pull ups: 5x3
Barbell Shrugs: 90x10, 110x10, 110x10 (see vid)
Overhead dumbbell press: 18x10, 20x8
Cable lateral raise: 22.8x10x8x6
Cable rear delt row: 122.4x10x10
Overhead cable tricep extension: 22.8x9, 31.6x9, 22.8x7
Isolaterally cable curl: 50x5x10x6
Cable external rotations: 4.5x15x15

All in all, a good workout. The bench felt a lot better as I'm getting used to it more. The pendlay rows are new to me also so will critique my form using the vid I took and will add when uploaded. Also took a vid of some dumbbell rows where I've tried to target the traps more effectively by pulling up and back rather than straight up with a straight torso.

It's been a while since I did pull ups too but I'm not progressing with the lat pull downs so will try a switch to see if I can improve. I have to be realistic though, I wont massively increase strength on a cut over and above the adaptions made through my CNS, although these can be significant over the short term.

You'll also note my pdi bell presses aren't great but I'm not expecting any increases until I get back to eating more - my left shoulder is weak with this movement so everything will need to be going well to improve here. Fortunately, the bench work will help the front delts as time goes by.

Shrugs vid: 



Pendlay rows vid: 




As always, comments welcome.

Matt


----------



## horico

7th Feb 192p, 163c, 79f = 2131cal @ 202.6lb
8th Feb 164p, 229c, 72f = 2220cal @ 202.2lb
9th Feb 153p, 260c, 79f = 2363cal @ 201.2lb

Lower workout today as follows:

Dynamic warmup and foam rolling back.

Squat: 70x3 long pause, 80x8, 90x5, 90x5, 90x4
Deadlift: 70x8, 70x5, 100x3, 120x3, 120x3, 140x2, 160x1 (PB for volume on triples)
Hip thrusts: 70x10, 70x10
Seated calf raise: 80x10, 80x10
Seated leg curls: 100x10, 100x8, 100x6 
Machine crunch: 50x10, 68x10
Cable wood hop: 86.4x10, 104.4x10 (PB)
Cable side bends: 158.8x10, 176.8x10 (full stack)(PB)

Lower body stretches and foam rolling.

Normally, I wouldn't do deadlifts in this session but going to combine deadlifts with every lower workout to improve form so when all is well, this will be twice a week. It helped today to concentrate on externally rotating my shoulders tightening my back before lifting. My hips didn't raise early until the last two lifts but my back was hideous on the 160kg lift. More evidence that I need to concentrate on programming the movement more so will keep the weight low and go for reps and look to retest in a few weeks time.

I took a video of the last deadlift and you'll see the bad rounding of my back and although it didn't cause issues, I need to remove it ASAP to allow safe progression.






Cheers

Matt


----------



## horico

10th Feb 184p, 190c, 79f = 2207cal
11th Feb 197p, 225c, 64f = 2264cal

Workout today as follows:

Active warmup.

Barbell bench: 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 80x5, 80x5, 80x5, 80x5
Pendlay Rows: 70x10, 70x10, 70x8
Wide grip pull-ups: 3,3,3,3
Overhead dumbbell press: 20x10, 20x8
Barbell Shrugs: 100x10, 100x8
Cable lateral raise: 22.8x10, 22.8x10, 22.8x10
Cable rear delt row: 122.4x10, 122.4x10
Ez curl skull crushers: 20x10, 20x 8, 20x5 (supersetted with close grip presses)
Overhead cable tricep extension:22.8x8, 13.6x10
Isolateral cable curl: 50x10, 58.8x10, 58.8x5, 40x3(drop set)
Cable external rotation: 4.5x20, 4.5x20

Stretches to end.

Another good session, still a little sore from the lower session on Monday. Will look to move the weight up for reps on the bench next session. There's a bit more to come, despite being on a deficit.


----------



## horico

12th Feb 211p, 250c, 62f = 2402cal @ 201.4lb
13th Feb 191p, 204c, 70f = 2210cal @ ?lb
14th Feb 141p, 189c, 91f = 2139cal @ ?lb
15th Feb 166p, 146c, 102f = 2166cal @ 202.6lb
16th Feb 178p, 217c, 69f = 2201cal @ 205.1lb

Worked out yesterday, 15th, lower session 2 as follows:
Front squats: 50x5, 50x5, 50x5, 70x4, 70x4
Deadlifts: 70x8, 70x8, 100x10, 100x9
Step ups: 20x10, 30x10
Unilateral horizontal leg press: 59x10, 66x10 (PR)
Standing calf raises: 150x10, 200x10, 200x10
Seated calf raise: 80x10, 90x8 (PR)
Seated leg curls: 100x10, 100x10, 100x7 (PR)

Front squats were easy weight wise, the grip was limiting and still a weak link. Deadlifts were tighter concentrating on back tightness and keeping the weight down. I was pleased with the PR's reps wise with the accessory exercises. The one I really want to get is 100x10x3 on the seated calf raise. A challenge on a cut, especially as I don't know how to improve the execution of the movement now.

First day back at work today following paternity leave and I was knackered. Hoping to increase frequency of training from this week, and start building cardio back in over the coming weeks although as long as I train enough, I won't need the cardio for weight loss. Although I've not lost a massive amount, my belt is slightly tighter etc and there are small visual changes. It's all about steady progress here!

Matt


----------



## horico

Long update as been pretty busy with work and the little one.

17th Feb 208p, 217c, 45f = 2105 cal @ 201.5lb
18th Feb 212p, 188c, 76f = 2284 cal @ 203lb
19th Feb 222p, 184c, 64f = 2200 cal 
20th Feb 184p, 320c, 85f = 2781 cal
21st Feb 267p, 288c, 173f = 3777 cal @ 205lb
22nd Feb 206p, 246c, 74f = 24774 cal
23rd Feb 175p, 271c, 40f = 2144 cal @ 211lb
24th Feb 178p, 242c, 51f = 2139 cal @ 204lb
25th Feb 195p, 217c, 63f = 2215cal @ 204lb

Workouts

18/02/15 - Lower

warrmups etc as usual

Back Squats 70x5, 70x5, 90x5, 90x5, 90x5
Deadlifts 70x10, 100x10, 100x5, 130x5, 130x3, 100x13, 100x10 (PR for volume)
Hip Thrust 70x10, 70x15
Seated Calf Raise 70x10, 90x10 (PR)
Seated Leg Curls 100x10, 100x8, 100x7 (PR)

Great workout for DLs - the form work is coming along well and the 100kg reps were pretty easy. The volume feels better for getting into the grove and replicating form each time.

19/02/15 Upper

Warmup as usual

Barbell bench 60x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x3, 80x7, 80x5, 80x5
Penday Row 70x10, 70x10, 70x9
Barbell Shrugs 100x9, 100x9
OH Dumbell Press 20x10, 20x9
Decline ez bar skull crusher / press 20x10/10, 20x10/10

Pretty weak on this workout, no point dwelling, on to thhe next....

25/02/15 Lower

Warmup as usual

Back Squats 60x10, 80x6, 100x5, 110x2, 80x13, 80x9
Deadlifts 60x8, 100x10
Lunges 40x10, 50x8
Hip Thrust 70x10, 120x7
Standing Calf Raise 150x10, 200x10, 230x9.5 haha (PR)
Seated Calf Raise 80x10, 100x7 (PR)
Seated Leg Curls 100x10, 100x10, 100x8 (PR)

Squats felt good - my hips were a lot more mobile and the reps were up and down with little need to pause at the top and utilising the stretch reflex at the bottom. Depth was good on every squat, no cheating here! Deadlifts werent given too much attention but still done as I said above, I am trying to DL in every lower session to benefit form and also redce doms. Leg doms is about gone when I workout regularly.

Also appy with the PRs coming in almost every session, again despite trying to cut. I was so close to doing 3 sets of 100 on the leg curls - maybe another month and ill get it! Also good to have some progress on calf raises - i feel my calf strength is a bit ahead of the rest but its ggood to see improvement.

Any questions / comments welcome.


----------



## horico

26th Feb 176p, 172c, 72f = 2040cals (myfitnesspal messed this up so ill check and adjust later) @ 203lb

Upper session

warmup as usual

Barbell Bench 40x10, 60x5, 82.5x5, 100x4, 90x5, 9x4, 70x7
Barbell Shrugs 100x10, 100x10
Wide grip pull ups: bodyx4,4,4
Overhead Dumbell Press 20x10, 20x7
DB lateral raise 12x10, 10x10
Bent over db raise 10x10,10x10
EZ bar skull crusher/press 20x10/10, 20x7/10
DB curl 20x5,22x5,20x5
Cable external rotation 4.5x12, 4.5x12

Not a bad session but quite busy so had to improvise a little. I think im going to settle on 90kg on the bench and use as a benchmark. Im more confortable with the form so its time to knuckle down and maintain strength during the cut.


----------



## horico

Update long overdue.

Hopefully, some analysis will follow on the next post as it's been over a month since this journal started.

Date	Weight	Calories
27/02/2015	203	2198
28/02/2015	203	4047
01/03/2015	203	2571
02/03/2015	204.4	2145
03/03/2015	202.6	2837
04/03/2015	202.6	2135
05/03/2015	202.6	2055
06/03/2015	202.8	2361

Workouts:
02/03/15 Lower 1 workout:
Back Squats: 40x5, 80x5, 80x5, 100x5, 100x5, 100x5
Sumo Deadlifts: 70x8, 70x6, 70x8, 70x6, 100x5, 100x5, 100x5 (First Time doing these)
Hip Thrusts: 80x10, 120x10
Lunges: 40x10, 50x10 (PR)
Standing Calf Raise: 150x10, 230x10, 250x10 (PR)
Seated Calf Raise: 80x10, 80x10
Machine Crunch: 64x10, 73x10
Cable Woodchop: 86.4x10, 86.4x10
Cable Side Bands: 158.8x10, 158.8x10

04/03/15 Upper Workout
Barbell Bench: 40x8, 60x5, 90x5, 90x5, 90x5, 90x5, 90x5 (PR)
BB Bent over Row: 60x10, 60x10, 60x10
Pull Ups: 4,4,4,4,4
BB Shrugs: 100x10, 100x10
OH DB Press: 20x10, 22x8
Cable Lateral Raise: 22.8x10, 22.8x10, 22.8x10
Cable rear delt row: 122.4x10, 122.4x10
Cable Press downs: 68x10, 77.2x10, 87.4x10
Isolateral Cable Curl: 50x10, 58.8x10, 58.8x7
Cable External Rotation: 4.5x15, 4.5x15

06/03/15 Lower 2
Front Squats: 50x5, 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 80x4, 80x4, 100x1 (PR)
Deadlifts: 70x10 70x5, 120x1, 140x1, 160x1, 160x0, 120x2
Step Ups: 30x10, 30x10, 40x10 (PR)
Unilateral Horizontal Leg Press: 66x10, 67.1x10 (PR)
Seated Leg Curls: 113x6, 73x15, 73x10

07/03/15 Upper workout
Barbell Bench: 60x8, 60x5, 92.5x5, 92.5x5, 92.5x5, 92.5x5, 92.5x5, 60x12 (PR)
BB Bent over Row: 60x10, 60x10, 70x9
Pull Ups: 4,4,4,4
BB Shrugs: 100x10, 1200x10
OH DB Press: 22x10, 20x7
Cable Lateral Raise: 22.8x10, 22.8x8, 22.8x9
Cable rear delt row: 122.4x8, 77.2x12
Cable Press downs: 77.2x10, 104.4x10, 113.6x10 (PR)
Isolateral Cable Curl: 50x10, 50x10, 50x7
Cable External Rotation: 4.5x15, 4.5x15

Video of Sumo's for me to check the form. I'll take more and develop it as I go.





Form check on Front Squats - 5x70kg





100Kg Front Squat PR - felt pretty good.


----------



## horico

So, it's been over a month since starting this journal so I thought I'd see what I've done. A few numbers for you. Some will find this interesting, some will be bored to tears....

Avg Calories/day: 2467
Start Weight: 202.5
End Weight: 202.8
Avg days between workouts: 3 (target = 1.75)

A few selected lifts to compare:
Barbell Bench 5x5: 80 > 92.5
Barbell Shrugs: 70x8+90x10 > 100x10+120x10
OH Dumbell Press: 18x10+20x8 > 22x10+20x7
Seated Leg Curls: 100x10x8x5 > 100x10x9x7
Squats Working weight: 80x5x5 > 100x5x5

Overall, lifts are slowly increasing although this isn't the primary goal right now.

Ever wandered what happens intra-daily with regard to calories v weight?


Another interesting (to me) point is that clearly I've averaged above my target calorie total. If I was to have hit the target, given the weight (or lack of) change, the projected weight difference would be -2.5lbs. This would be expected to have been fat mass as my macros have been good protein wise. I knew the calorie restriction would be tricky and while I've done it before I don't like it very much. What I've successfully done in the past is a bit of cardio to push the numbers the right way which is what I hope to do from now on.

Take forward from this is I either need to be stricter on calories in or do some cardio. In fact, any cardio would be an improvement as I've done sod all so far. Also, My workout hit rate needs to improve from the current 3 days to nearer the 1.75 days target (not inc cardio).

The immediate target is to dip under 200lb and stay there in the next 4 weeks. I'd like to keep any gains in strength at the same time..

Hope you found it interesting.


----------



## Bod42

Thanks for the update mate. Interesting detailed records there. Ive just been using Myfitnesspal to track my weight.


----------



## Jeli

I'm the same age as you horico and also going for 10% body fat.

Myfitnesspal has been fantastic at helping me get my macronutrient balance.

Looking forwards to your progress :thumb:


----------



## horico

Bod42 said:


> Thanks for the update mate. Interesting detailed records there. Ive just been using Myfitnesspal to track my weight.


Cheers mate - hopefully some good news to report and reflect on in the coming months.



Jeli said:


> I'm the same age as you horico and also going for 10% body fat.
> 
> Myfitnesspal has been fantastic at helping me get my macronutrient balance.
> 
> Looking forwards to your progress :thumb:


MFP makes things much easier, especially if you eat certain things regularly. I also use google sheets for tracking the workouts which works well.

Anyway, on with the update! Been a week since the last one - I've been a little busy with work etc but here goes...

Average calories since 7th March is now 2322, compared to the 2467 previously. Workouts completed on 10th and 15th. Actually completed some early morning cardio on 9th March but not been able to fit it in since (not an excuse).

Weight was 204lbs on the 7th and apart from dipping to 203 for a day has remained constant throughout. Hopefully we'll see some change over the coming days.

Workouts are as follows: (full warmups and stretching before and after as usual)

7th March - Lower Session

Back Squats: 50x5, 60x5, 100x5, 100x4, 100x2, 60x6, 60x9
Sumo Deadlift: 70x10, 70x10, 70x10, 100x1, 120x1, 140x1, 140x1, 160x1, 160x0 (PR)
Hip Thrust: 120x8, 120x9 (PR)
Standing Calf Raises: 180x10, 230x10, 250x8 (PR)
Seated Calf Raise: 80x10, 100x10

The Squats were dreadful, my hip issue appears to have raised it's head again and nothing was lining up at all. From the las session feeling great on the front squat, the back squat was pretty damn frustrating to be honest. That's part of the reason I went up the weight on the Sumo Deadlifts, I was that annoyed but it was the wrong thing to do. Everything is connected as you'll know so I've got a call with a physio set up for Tuesday to see if it's something that can be looked into. I'll update on here what comes of it.

15th March - Upper Session

Barbell Bench: 60x8, 80x5, 92.5x5, 95x5, 95x5, 95x5, 95x4, 100x1, 105x1, 110x1, 110x1, 60x10 (PR)
Barbell Shrugs: 100x10, 100x10, 100x10 (PR)
Pull Ups: 4,5,6,5 (PR)
Cable Lateral Raise: 22.8x10, 22.8x10, 22.8x7
Cable Press Down: 113.6x10, 122.4x10, 131.2x5
OH Tricep Extension: 13.7x10, 22.8x10
Isolateral Cable Curl: 50x7, 58.8x7, 67.6x4

As I had got the 92.5x5x5 last session, i nudged up to 95 for most of the above sets and it was good. Only had a spotter for the last few sets but took advantage and had a ref singles at the end. Even though my CNS was pretty wiped out, they went ok. I skipped any major back work which is normally bent over rows or pendlay rows today to give my back a rest. The rest of the workout was pretty good, pull ups improving again and the shrugs felt awesome.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Bod42

Hows your progress going mate.

You sticking to the plan to hit 10%.


----------



## horico

Bod42 said:


> Hows your progress going mate.
> 
> You sticking to the plan to hit 10%.


Going steady at the minute mate to be fair - thanks for asking.

I've had a lot on at work - 30 hours over the last 2 days for example and I'm knackered! I won't get anywhere moaning but needless to say having a 8 week old at home and lots on at work is a challenge!

Last update, avg calories were 2322, down from 2467. This now sits at 2217 per day on average since the last update. I've given the lower workouts a rest for a bit after randomly twisting my ankle and it's still not right. Add this to a sore back and clicky hip and I'll be glad to hear if my health plan will pick up the physio/diagnosis, otherwise it's off to the GP.

2 x upper session on 21st and 27th, 5x5's on bench were 95 then 100kg with a few singles at 110. I don't expect to improve much now given the deficit im looking for.

Shrugs up to 130kg and dabbled with a few bicep curls @ 24kg x 5. Other exercises as before, no real changes apart from a couple of cardio sessions.

Weight is now downward and today sits at 202lb. Realistically, I'm looking at 1lb a week at the mo which is ideal if it continues as it has this last two weeks. Weirdly, I've put my target cals at 2000 on MFP which means I tend to get to around 2200 whereas before they were set higher and I would often end up similarly overshooting. It sounds daft but I simply feel bad going over the 'number' set.

Anyway, the belt is tighter so that's the main thing. I've got the weekend off and if work is OK, I'll do an upper workout tomorrow and either Friday or Saturday - maybe even get some cardio in too Good news is, weight is reducing despite sitting on my **** at work all day.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## horico

Weight dipped to 200lb over the last week, bobbing around there until the baby's head got a little damp on bank holiday Sunday! Upper body sessions on the 2nd and 7th april as follows:

2nd
Barbell bench 90x2, 90x2, 100x2, 100x2, 105x2, 110x2, 100x1, 60x13
BB Shrug 100x10, 100x10
Pull ups bodyweight x5x5x6
Incline DB press 36x6x6x5
OH DB Press 16x10x10x6
Cable lat raise 22.8x10x9x6
Cable rear delt row 104.4x10, 122.4x9
OH tricep ext 8x10, 10x10
DB curls 20x5, 24x5, 26x2, 20x5

7th
BB Bench 50x8, 60x5, 90x5, 97.5x5, 97.5x5, 97.5x6, 97.5x5, 97.5x5
Pull ups bodyweight x6x6x6
DB row 24x10, 28x8, 28x10
DB shrugs 36x18, 36x12
Oh DB press 16x10, 16x10, 16x9
DB lat raise 8kgx10x10x8x8
Cable rear delt row 122.4x10x10
OH cable tricep ext 13.6x10, 22.8x9, 31.6x9
Cable tricep press down 122.4x8, 113.2x6, dropset x amrap
Isolateral cable curl 59x10, 58.8x10

Missing doing the lower workouts but managed 2 x cardio session over the week. Have my first physio session tomorrow so hopefully might get a better idea of what's broken....


----------



## Bod42

That length workout must be killer on a calorie deficit. Hows it going? 

I wussed out of my diet as I was so close to PRs so I wanted to eat more to increase my strength some more. Always happens to me but I think mentally that if I hit PRs then I can diet knowing Im the strongest Ive ever been.


----------



## horico

Bod42 said:


> That length workout must be killer on a calorie deficit. Hows it going?
> 
> I wussed out of my diet as I was so close to PRs so I wanted to eat more to increase my strength some more. Always happens to me but I think mentally that if I hit PRs then I can diet knowing Im the strongest Ive ever been.


Yeah, it can be a pain sometimes. I can't wait to get to target and actually focus on strength and hyper trophy. I know what you mean about chasing PR's. Mine have mainly come through adaptions to the movements and load on my CNS but they've pretty much tailed off now.

Maybe I'll get in on the strong lift thread when I come out the other side. I've already got initial targets in mind for that.

As for updates, I've got a few workouts to add but they can wait til I have more time. Good news though is I'm under 200lb, low of 198 and sitting at 199 today. Pretty much a stone to go!


----------



## horico

Long overdue an update, I'll keep it brief.

From the physio, my ankle mobility, or lack thereof, is likely a bony block and may even need an operation to sort. There are a few other things that the physio is going to assist with over the next 10 sessions. I'll let you know how things go.

Avg Daily Calories on 31/03/15 = 2322. From then to now 2310 so very little change. Weight has gone from 202lb to 195lb so 7lb over 40 days = 1.2lb a week. Happy with that rate if I can maintain it.

I had a mega busy period at work from 21/04 where I was working silly hours so I've basically had zero gym time before getting the flu early May. It wasn't pretty. I restarted on Thursday and have re-organised my plan to cut the length of the workouts. I've also considered what I want to achieve long term and it's solidified in my mind that I want to be as strong as possible at a reasonably lean state. What that basically means is a powerlifting biased plan while ensuring all bodyparts are exercised appropriately.

The plan is laid out like this:

Mon Squat 5x5
Tue Bench Press 3x10
Wed Off
Thu Bench Press 5x3
Fri Squat 5x3
Sat Deadlift 5x3
Sun Bench Press 5x5

The first and main exercise is shown and I have arranged 4-5 additional 'accessory' movements and core exercises. When it comes to updating here, I'll focus on the main lifts only to cut down the text. The last 3 workouts have been getting back in to the swing of things which have been timed well with some new kit.

10mm Lever Belt from Strengthshop


Adidas Adipowers


SBD Knee Sleeves


Bench Press was 5x3 @ 95kg. Some way off my best but this is a long game.

First time using all the kit. Conservative 100kg but felt awesome. Can't fault the depth and my hip/leg movement was more vertical and less rotational as normal.





Todays deadlifts. They form was off in the starting position which I think is down to my 'rest'. These were 5x3 at 140kg.





The squats feel 1000% better with the shoes lifting my ankle slightly and compensating for the lack of mobility.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## horico

Today's session was BP1, [email protected] and all and went up fine. Accessories were incline press, shoulder press, tricep work, lay raises and rear delts.

Form check video below.
Bench Press 5x90kg / 198lb:


----------



## horico

So. Hell of a long time since the last update and for those that are bothered - sorry for the lack of updates.

Last month saw me hitting

5x5 on BP @ 90kg 115kg PR
5x3 on Deadlifts @ 140kg, 160kg PR
5x5 on Squats @100kg, 120kg PR

Current figures are as follows:
5x5 on BP @ 97.5kg, PR 120Kg
5x3 on Deadlifts @ 155kg, 180Kg PR
5x5 on squats @ 110kg, 120kg PR

Great improvements on all but squats although I havent't gone for max lifts on these until I get a load more reps under my belt. My physio is helping with my hips and glute / back issues so no rush just yet. Loving the deadlift PR's and want to get a decent 200kg lift soon.

For a week of so, my benchpress was all over the place and I was mis-grooving loads. This week, I figured out I wasn't allowing a proper tuck of my elbows and immediately set the rep PR above.

Weight wise, I've stayed at 195lb but do feel I've recomped a little and appear leaner. Possibly a result of lifting heavier but the sooner I can crack on with getting to my target weight the better. I've also tried to get shot of the gloves which I've always used. They don't help with the grip any more so bought some liquid chalk. The result was great but the first casualty was a chunk of skin on my right hand!!



If anyone wants to follow me on Instagram, I post videos on there now and again, my username is horico.mb. Below are a few vidoes put on there recently but stuck on youtube.

Please be aware, some videos were sped up to fit in the 15 seconds allowed on Instagram.

Bench Press





Hip Thrusts





Standing Calf Raises (smashed a few reps @ 300kg after these!)





170kg Deadlift PR and almost 180kg PR (got it on the next session!)





Squats





Any comments welcome as always.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## horico

I must come back to this and get some updates in. Unfortunately, I'm finding that a 7 month old, work + overtime and training is a lot to get in. That's not to say there hasnt been progress. I knocked up a quick video summary from my Instagram clips which shows a few highlights of recent sessions.


----------



## Bod42

Mate what does this mean

Current figures are as follows:
5x5 on BP @ 97.5kg, PR 120Kg
5x3 on Deadlifts @ 155kg, 180Kg PR
5x5 on squats @ 110kg, 120kg PR

Are they rep PRs or 1RM PRs? Nice work on the diet btw. 

Ive just finished a 10 week diet and lost 7kgs, I'm now going back to weight lifting and maintenance calories for 10 weeks, then will do another 10 weeks of dieting, hopefully hitting my goal of 99kg before Xmas.


----------



## horico

Bod42 said:


> Mate what does this mean
> 
> Current figures are as follows:
> 5x5 on BP @ 97.5kg, PR 120Kg
> 5x3 on Deadlifts @ 155kg, 180Kg PR
> 5x5 on squats @ 110kg, 120kg PR
> 
> Are they rep PRs or 1RM PRs? Nice work on the diet btw.
> 
> Ive just finished a 10 week diet and lost 7kgs, I'm now going back to weight lifting and maintenance calories for 10 weeks, then will do another 10 weeks of dieting, hopefully hitting my goal of 99kg before Xmas.


Hi mate

The [email protected] means I've done 97.5kg as a 5x5 on that lift - the PR 120kg is my current 1RM.

Since the above, I'm currently on the following:

5x5 on BP @ 100kg (110kg 5x3), PR 120Kg
5x3 on Deadlifts @ 170kg, 200Kg PR
5x5 on squats @ 110kg, 140kg PR

Well done on the weight loss - I've stuck at 196lb for a few weeks but I've been lifting pretty intensely and getting stronger so not that concerned. I'd still like to get rid of the last 14lb or so.

Did you do anything specific for the weight loss - diet / training wise?


----------



## Bod42

Just lowered my calories in a staggered format, so started at 3000 calories, waited until that weight lose stalled then 2600, then finally 2400. Didnt cut Carbs this time and I felt a million times better than I usually do. I also kept my protein very high to avoid any muscle loss so 300g. Yes i am an advocate of maximum 1g/lb of body weight but when your dieting, increasing this is definitely better as your double sure that you have enough protein.

I also adopted a staggered intensity approach so your not killing yourself every week, just the last week before the deload. So my squats were as follows to give you an Idea.

Week 1 - 50% 5x3
Week 2 - 60% 7x3
Week 3 - 70% 7x3
Week 4 - 80% 6x3
Week 5 - 85% 5x3
Week 6 - Deload 50% 5x3

Lower intensity so ramped the volume up. Also added AMAP in certain time frame sets at the end of the workout just to increase the volume and get the heart rate up a bit. For instance AMAP in 3 mins split squats. Keeping the volume up actually allowed me to add some muscle while losing weight it seems anyway.


----------

